# ~Pen Makers Guild Entry~



## Toni (Feb 5, 2011)

Dragon Scale Pen "Zathura" on a Majestic.  Made using Pearl and Translucent Clays, Inks, Silver Leaf and Embossing Powders.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Wow!  Thats all I can say.*


----------



## randywa (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Job Toni.  You are a very creative and talented artist.


----------



## LanceD (Feb 5, 2011)

A big congratulations and a wonderful looking pen. I love the various colors and shades.


----------



## Toni (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much! I love using the Majestic pen kit it is such a big canvas for my work!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni the Majestic looks stunning with your work!!!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni, congratulations on being accepted into the guild, the pen looks really sharp.......... as do all your blanks!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 5, 2011)

beautimous


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 5, 2011)

DAMN!! That is fantastic!!


----------



## worknhard (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow!!  What a beauty!!  Nice work Toni.


----------



## renowb (Feb 5, 2011)

A beauty! A real Beauty!


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni
I don't know anyone more worthy than you. Great job.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2011)

I love all your work but you have outdone yourself on this one!
Fantastic!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni,

That is top notch, simply a georgous pen, blank, and workmanship!

Congratulations, well deserved:biggrin:


Carl


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm always amazed by the artistic value in your creations Toni!  Just when I think I'm doing something cool I see what you come up with...back to the drawing board, ha ha ha.  Awesome


----------



## johncrane (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW Toni that's is fantastic a big Congrats on your entry into Guild.:biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni. Very well deserved. Your work is inspiring. I'm not surprised you have entered the Guild - you have a wonderful artistic talent.  Congrats

Martin


----------



## socdad (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, creative, perfectly executed design; very much deserving of the honor of admission to the Pen Makers Guild.


----------



## arioux (Feb 5, 2011)

That's what the guild is all about and that's where you belong.  The best with the best.  Creativity, originality and craftmanship at his summum.

Congrat and keep on inspiring us.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Feb 6, 2011)

absolutely incredible. its work like this that assures me that penturning is an art, I'd love to see some kind of tutorial on how to do this, i cant get my head around how you might have done that


----------



## simomatra (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Toni, it is work like your that we humble pen makers aspire too


----------



## JohnU (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats Toni!   It is well deserved.  I think this one is my favorite!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats. Toni. Well deserved.


----------



## terryf (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats Toni - a well deserved PMG member if ever there was one. Your pen is absolutely beautiful (as are most of your creations). It fascinates me that you make them without a lathe - truly an artist!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Toni on the official recognition of your talents.  Your blank makes the Majestic kit look great.
Charles


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, beautifully executed as usual.


----------



## Toni (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Everyone!!


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great job on your entry.Congrats


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing pen Toni...congratulations on your PMG entry!


----------



## CHEF (Feb 6, 2011)

congratulation's Toni one beautiful pen .
---------------Brian-------------------:beauty:


----------



## Seer (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Toni beautiful work.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 6, 2011)

+1.  It was just WOW when the image popped up.  Didn't know you could do that with all that powders and potions!

Definitely will not be showing that to my wife!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG!!! That is over the top Toni.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Toni. You have achieved a well deserved recognition of your work. Now I can say I knew you when...:biggrin::wink:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 6, 2011)

Your stuff is amazing. I am awestruck.

Congratulations.


----------



## termitepenman (Feb 6, 2011)

Your creations always amaze me.  Great work.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## broitblat (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible, but that's even more stunning than your other work!

  -Barry


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 7, 2011)

You've set the bar at the highest level with that one Toni.
 Well done.


----------



## kinggabby (Feb 7, 2011)

Toni I am in awe of your work. Everything I have seen that has had your touch. Meaning that either you made the pen or someone had gotten the materials from you. Has just totally blown me away. Thank you for sharing you creations with us.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 7, 2011)

Toni,
    Sorry for the late reply. Comgratulations and welcome to the Guild. This pen, like most of your designs, have me scratching my head asking how'd she do that?
Well done!


----------



## Tom D (Feb 7, 2011)

A truly Beautiful Pen Toni,


----------



## JimB (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations Toni! That is amazing work, as always.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet Mother! What a *BEAUTIFUL* pen Toni!  Do you give lessons?


----------



## RHossack (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats!   I'm just stunned looking at that masterpiece


----------



## Toni (Feb 8, 2011)

rkimery said:


> Sweet Mother! What a *BEAUTIFUL* pen Toni!  Do you give lessons?



Yes I sure do give lessons!! Come on Down to New Zealand:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 8, 2011)

Bowing and chanting "I'm not worthy" repeatedly...


----------



## mach9 (Feb 8, 2011)

Real nice!


----------



## simomatra (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work Toni and congratulation on your membership of PMG


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW, that is super nice!  Congrats!


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats, Toni.  That is beautiful as all your work is.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 9, 2011)

Toni said:


> rkimery said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Mother! What a *BEAUTIFUL* pen Toni! Do you give lessons?
> ...


 

It might be another 10 years or so, But I *will* make it!


----------



## Tanner (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!   That's an awesome looking pen!!!!!


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats, Toni, on your acceptance and on one of the most stunning pens I have ever seen here.

Outstanding.


----------

